# James White or David Lee?



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

I have heard good things about both of them. I was jsut checking stats and Lee looks like he is a excellent rebounder and can score. White on the other hand looks as if he isn't a very good shooter as most box scores i saw he had low shooting percentages. Who is the better pro prospect? When are each likely to leave florida? I've also heard James White is nothing more then a showstopper with dunks.


----------



## TerpSam (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm assuming the NBA would draft White ahead of Lee, which is stupid. James White would be the most athletic player in the NBA, including Vince Carter, but he still wouldn't start for at least 3 years. David Lee, on the other hand, is very athletic (though not quite at White's level) and has a better chance of becoming a decent player very quickly. Drafting White would be based purely on potential, unless he has a breakout year or two.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

David Lee is the white Vince Carter the guy won the HS Dunk Contest but cant do anything esle i would pick James White


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> David Lee is the white Vince Carter the guy won the HS Dunk Contest but cant do anything esle i would pick James White


have you watched them play at all, outside of dunk contests? White is the one that can only dunk, Lee can shoot, rebound, etc., he is much more of a complete player than James White...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I love how everyone says White and Lee aren't the greatest shooters now, so they're suppose to never be able to shoot. I still remember a skinny, athletic kid from South Dakota who was more known for his driving than he shooting. Mike Miller wasn't the greatest shooter when he first arrived at UF. Look at him know, that's all he is known for. Billy Donovan is an expert at teaching shooting fundamentals.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Here is a nice video of James White by HoopsTV. Hope you like it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> David Lee is the white Vince Carter the guy won the HS Dunk Contest but cant do anything esle i would pick James White


Lee is so much more of a complete player than White it isnt even funny. White is athletic as hell and Lee isnt a slouch in that department, but Lee's passing, rebounding, and shooting are far superior.


----------

